# Tropic Thunder



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Didn't see a thread for this...especially with the film coming out on wednesday...this looks like its gonna be amazing...probably the best comedy of the summer...plus they've got all these extra hilarious sites and trailers that just add to it...the mockumentary they did looks hilarious..


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Directed by Stiller, sure to be hilarious.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't like many Stiller films. I guess I am just not into his humor.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080810/121842511100.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Groups that advocate for the disabled called on Sunday for a national boycott of the Ben Stiller comedy "Tropic Thunder," citing what they say is its negative portrayal of people with intellectual disabilities.


This just goes to show that you really shouldn't insult your target audience.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

This movie has already pissed off some people in the black community, too, because of Robert Downey, Jr.'s character. I also bet Hollywood won't like its negative portrayal in the film.

This sounds like just my kind of movie.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080810/121842511100.html





Carl Spock said:


> This movie has already pissed off some people in the black community, too, because of Robert Downey, Jr.'s character. I also bet Hollywood won't like its negative portrayal in the film.
> 
> This sounds like just my kind of movie.


Starting to sound like this might be a good movie. One more "offended" party and we have a trifecta!


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

saw thursday night...

never laughed so hard in a theater in my life, thought i was gonna get kicked out...screw the controversy, too many people wake up on the wrong side of the bed everyday...this movie was damn funny


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I am not a big Ben Stiller fan but if this movie offends a large group of people then I probably will love it as those movies tend to be the funniest.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.mediabynumbers.com/userfiles/file/Top%2012%20Box%20office%20Estimates%20for%20Weekend%20of%20August%2015.pdf


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I watched _Tropic Thunder_ earlier this evening. Had pretty good time.

The movie is at its most hilarious during the first 30 minutes or so. It gets a bit uneven once the actors are on their own in the jungle. But overall, it's a very good, deliberately offensive satire on the pretentious excesses of Hollywood.

Protesters calling for a boycott of this movie simply don't get it. The joke is not on mentally challenged people or African Americans. It's a rather scathing criticism of Hollywood capitalizing off the plight of mentally challenged people and stereotypes of African Americans. An actor acts mentally challenged and gets Oscar nominations or Oscar wins from the effort. It's a predictable stunt anymore, and in a certain context it's no different from Al Jolson painting on "black face" and singing "Mammy."

I'd say this movie deliberately crosses the line into bad taste the most fearlessly since _Team America: World Police_. The movie has a lot of good one-liners and some hilarious cameos.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I saw the movie the other day and I can see how some groups take offense to this movie as it was kind of raunchy. However, those groups typically have their panties in a bunch if there is too many of one color in a bag of M&M's.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Bobby H said:


> I watched _Tropic Thunder_ earlier this evening. Had pretty good time.
> 
> The movie is at its most hilarious during the first 30 minutes or so. It gets a bit uneven once the actors are on their own in the jungle. But overall, it's a very good, deliberately offensive satire on the pretentious excesses of Hollywood.
> 
> ...


Thought this article would be prudent...

ive never understood people cracking down on comedies and satires...there are very few things that absolutely cant be joked about, but for th emost part when done the right way plenty of things can be seen as funny...i've seen the film twice, and at no point did anyone seem offended or have to walk out...some things arent meant to be taken seriously..


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For fans of the film,the DVD/Blu-ray will hit stores next Tues.,Nov. 18. 

http://www.tropicthunder.com/


----------

